# Historic financial data...where to find ?



## galwaytt (25 Jul 2009)

just a quickie, I'm writing a short 'essay' for want of a better word, and I'm trying to establish a few references to equate to today's costs, for the following.........any and all answers appreciated.........I don't need exact, just a rough equivalence would do, or where to look it up.

GBP£39,000 in June 1993.  What that would be, today, indexed for inflation, etc. ?

The typical price of a house in 1993 (semi-d).

Thanks !!


----------



## z109 (25 Jul 2009)

Are you looking for UK indexation or Irish?

I presume you want an exchange rate from 1993 to punts?

(Not that I can help you, but just to be clear on what you are asking for!).


----------



## galwaytt (25 Jul 2009)

either, it's only a hobby essay......exchange rate I have - it was IEP was GBP0.986 at the time.   I'm just trying to put a relative value on what the 39k would be in today's money.

For instance, 39k in 1993 would have bought a....house ?  maybe ?

I know I paid 9k in 1992 for a site and it was like borrowing 130k today.......!


----------



## z109 (25 Jul 2009)

Ah, in which case, may I point you to:
http://www.thepropertypin.com/viewtopic.php?p=266008#p266008 for graphed house prices
and
[broken link removed] for consumer price inflation


----------



## galwaytt (26 Jul 2009)

great, thanks !


----------



## Chris (27 Jul 2009)

You can check out the PTSB house price index archive. I think they only go back as far as 1996 though.


----------



## Towger (27 Jul 2009)

galwaytt said:


> either, it's only a hobby essay......exchange rate I have - it was IEP was GBP0.986 at the time.   I'm just trying to put a relative value on what the 39k would be in today's money.
> 
> For instance, 39k in 1993 would have bought a....house ?  maybe ?
> 
> I know I paid 9k in 1992 for a site and it was like borrowing 130k today.......!



In 1992/3, a period red brick two story houses in Ranelagh were guiding at auction at 32K IEP. At the hight of the boom they were 1.5+M EUR.


----------



## so-crates (30 Jul 2009)

yoganmahew said:


> Ah, in which case, may I point you to:
> http://www.thepropertypin.com/viewtopic.php?p=266008#p266008 for graphed house prices


 
How curious... if you correlate that graph with the corresponding governments at the time, you can see a pattern. Each time there is a rise in the graph it occurs close to a change of government and in each case the incoming government is a FF-led one (1977, 1987, 1997). There are two additional FF-led goverments in the period of that graph that do no conform to the pattern, one was the shortlived 1982 minority government under CJH and one was the partnership with the Labour Party in 1992.


----------



## PMU (30 Jul 2009)

Towger said:


> In 1992/3, a period red brick two story houses in Ranelagh were guiding at auction at 32K IEP.


    32k?  I doubt it. I was a buyer at this stage and anything that wasn’t a hovel came in at around 80 - 90k IEP.


----------

